# 150" 8 Point



## PortATrout (Aug 15, 2005)

Killed with a bow Friday evening.


----------



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

That is a very nice 8 congrats!


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Good un


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

FISH TAILS said:


> That is a very nice 8 congrats!


X2.....always like seeing your deer. You do have some nice ones.....


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Great buck as always!!!!


----------



## PortATrout (Aug 15, 2005)

*Sorry, Posted the Wrong picture*

Here is a much better picture of the 150" 8 pt.


----------



## finz (Aug 18, 2010)

Awesome...


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

PortATrout said:


> Here is a much better picture of the 150" 8 pt.


He'd be 180 if you had longer arms:rotfl:


----------



## LaSalle30 (Nov 17, 2008)

Super 8! Very rare when they get that big! Congratulations!


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Awesome bud!


----------



## rattletrap (Sep 9, 2005)

Nice!!


----------



## 8-count (Jul 3, 2008)

Congrats on a very nice deer.


----------



## nate56 (Dec 11, 2010)

Very very nice...


----------



## el dorado (Jul 26, 2010)

cool buck


----------



## HELOLT (Aug 1, 2013)

Congrats


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Very nice!

Sent from my phone


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Awesome Buck, Congrats!


----------



## Brushpoppin (Jul 24, 2012)

Fancy lid! Did you get it at the ojo?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DTRPescador (May 24, 2012)

Was it killed on the Ojo? Hint ur ball cap.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Nice one Buck! Congrats to the archer!


----------



## cujo489 (Aug 30, 2013)

Awesome buck, congrats!


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

wow, now that's the ticket


----------



## Cynoscion (Jun 4, 2009)

DTRPescador said:


> Was it killed on the Ojo? Hint ur ball cap.


Don't think so or he wouldn't have been asking. Just sayin.

Pretty sure the Op has his own place. They grow some pretty nice deer.


----------



## Brushpoppin (Jul 24, 2012)

6 degrees of separation 

Big deer!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DTRPescador (May 24, 2012)

Cynoscion said:


> Don't think so or he wouldn't have been asking. Just sayin.
> 
> Pretty sure the Op has his own place. They grow some pretty nice deer.


I didn't see anyone ask where it was killed! Just saying


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## Cynoscion (Jun 4, 2009)

DTRPescador said:


> I didn't see anyone ask where it was killed! Just saying


You are correct, nobody did. Like I said, I'm pretty sure the Op has his own place. If it was killed at the Ojo or Santa Cruz, for example, I'm pretty sure those places would rather not have it broadcast over the internet. That was my point.


----------



## Cynoscion (Jun 4, 2009)

Very nice ocho by the way!


----------



## tamucc04 (Jun 21, 2011)

Very nice! I have a 148"8 point and by far my favorite deer hanging on my wall.


----------



## Mulletmaster (Mar 1, 2010)

Nice buck,but 150???


----------



## bigbarr (Mar 9, 2010)

Congrats ! thats a beauty


----------



## DTRPescador (May 24, 2012)

Cynoscion said:


> You are correct, nobody did. Like I said, I'm pretty sure the Op has his own place. If it was killed at the Ojo or Santa Cruz, for example, I'm pretty sure those places would rather not have it broadcast over the internet. That was my point.


Point was made, but here at the SC we don't mind it!


----------



## stuckinfreeport (Sep 13, 2012)

I believe it is 150". This is a 152" from a couple years ago. Shot in Menard County.


----------

